# Transmisor de fm ampliar potencia



## charlyndo (Jun 8, 2012)

hola colegas les paso a contar: hace un tiempo construi un transmisor de fm http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html   y actualmente lo tengo funcionando en la ciudad donde vivo (pueblo pequeño) aunque al diseño original le ise un par de cambios, por ej: en la etapa lc cambie el tr 2n4427 por un 2n2222, luego segui la siguiente etapa con un tr2n4427 y por ultimo en la etapa se salida le puse un 2n3553, el transmisor actualmente esta funcionando a la perfeccion en la frecuencia 103.6Mhz. y es bastante estable (en comparacion con otros diseños que eh probado) y tiene un alcance efectivo de aproximado de 2.5km a 3km con una antena de 13 metros aprox....
ahora bien la cuestion es: tengo ganas de ampliar la potencia de este trasmisor (de 3watts) y buscando en la tienda de electronica de mi ciudad el unico tr que consegui es un 2sc1971 que segun el datasheet entrega 5watts aprox es por eso que necesito un amplificador de señal que use este integrado,  otro problema que veo podria presentarse en el caso de que me alcansen un diseño es que si mi transmisor esta entregando unos 3watts  y si le agrego un 2sc1971 este funcionaria mal porque para lograr exitarlo solo es necesario unos 500mW.... es por ello que desde mi punto de vista seria necesario rediseñar el diseño de mi transmisor (http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html) pero yo soy un simple tecnico electronico y aficionado en RF que no cuenta con los conosimientos necesarios, acudo a la comunidad sabia... gracias y espero respuestas.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 8, 2012)

charlyndo dijo:


> hola colegas les paso a contar: hace un tiempo construi un transmisor de fm http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html   y actualmente lo tengo funcionando en la ciudad donde vivo (pueblo pequeño) aunque al diseño original le ise un par de cambios, por ej: en la etapa lc cambie el tr 2n4427 por un 2n2222, luego segui la siguiente etapa con un tr2n4427 y por ultimo en la etapa se salida le puse un 2n3553, el transmisor actualmente esta funcionando a la perfeccion en la frecuencia 103.6Mhz. y es bastante estable (en comparacion con otros diseños que eh probado) y tiene un alcance efectivo de aproximado de 2.5km a 3km con una antena de 13 metros aprox....
> ahora bien la cuestion es: tengo ganas de ampliar la potencia de este trasmisor (de 3watts) y buscando en la tienda de electronica de mi ciudad el unico tr que consegui es un 2sc1971 que segun el datasheet entrega 5watts aprox es por eso que necesito un amplificador de señal que use este integrado,  otro problema que veo podria presentarse en el caso de que me alcansen un diseño es que si mi transmisor esta entregando unos 3watts  y si le agrego un 2sc1971 este funcionaria mal porque para lograr exitarlo solo es necesario unos 500mW.... es por ello que desde mi punto de vista seria necesario rediseñar el diseño de mi transmisor (http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html) pero yo soy un simple tecnico electronico y aficionado en RF que no cuenta con los conosimientos necesarios, acudo a la comunidad sabia... gracias y espero respuestas.



Hola...si eres técnico apreciaras lo que te trato de transmitir...¿sos capaz de diferenciar entre un amplificador de audio de 4W de salida total y otro de 5W al escucharlo como suena?...supongo que no, dado que la potencia(tanto en audio como en RF), no es una función lineal. Para que sea apreciable los cambios debes como mínimo duplicar la potencia y mejor si la multiplicas por 10 pero para eso no es recomendable partir de un diseño tan básico como el que tienes armado.
En el foro hay muchísima información de transmisores sintetizados que se pueden construir solo debes buscar en el buscador del foro.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 8, 2012)

Buenas tardes charlyndo.
Atiende el consejo de ricbevi, con aumentar de 2 a 3 vatios no consigues nada.
Una simple regla, para doblar el la distancia de tu Transmisor y que este llegue con la misma señal tienes que multiplicar la potencia por 4 (cosas del cuadrado de la distancia).

Analizando tu caso particular... Emites con 3 Vatios y tienes un alcance de entre 2,5 y 3 Km para alcanzar entre 5 y 6 Km necesitarás 12 Vatios de potencia.


Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Jun 8, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes charlyndo.
> Atiende el consejo de ricbevi, con aumentar de 2 a 3 vatios no consigues nada.
> Una simple regla, para doblar el la distancia de tu Transmisor y que este llegue con la misma señal tienes que multiplicar la potencia por 4 (cosas del cuadrado de la distancia).
> 
> ...



Mas claro, agua.


----------

